

The Internet changes nothing - adulau
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/the-internet-changes-nothing/

======
Detrus
Direct link to essay <http://www.hnn.us/articles/133910.html>

"The Truth Wears Off" <http://crayz.org/science.pdf> seems like a relevant
comparison. Many early studies and experiments based on fresh theories produce
dramatic results, but decades later, when experiments are repeated the results
are still there, but less dramatic.

Similarly if you're inside the tech world, you can get the impression that
things are moving at a crazy pace, but if you step out you'll find the world
is not that different. Tech does have an effect, but it's not as dramatic as
those with bias claim it to be.

